# What's up with KVH??



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why is he shooting so poorly?!? Look at his last 5 games:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3169

And 1 for 6 tonight v.s. T'Wolves... what's happened to him?? I've been stupid enough to keep him around my fantasy pool, but I'm reallllly thinking of dropping him if he keeps this performance up....


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

He started out the season strong and confident but over the last couple weeks he looks scared to be on the court. Hell he sometimes gets open jumpers on the baseline and just clanks it off the backboard. Everything that hits the rim is short, short, short.

Of course last night nearly the entire team looked horrid. It was like watching some kind of bad comedy sketch or something.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I hope we can get something for him, I really want him gone. He is like a REALLY poor mans Dirk at this point...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> I hope we can get something for him, I really want him gone. He is like a REALLY poor mans Dirk at this point...


Poor man's Dirk? He's not even good enough for that.

In the beggining I felt he would be a better first guy off the bench than Stackhouse, but I was clearly wrong about that. My patience with Van Horn is all but gone.

Put Josh Powell in the game, or hell I would even try DJ for a few minutes at the 4 spot now and again to see what happens. The dude is an athletic marvel. Give him a chance to D up on KG/CWebb/whoever and see what happens.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I wouldn't mind trying out Mbenga, but I think he'd get school on by KG or almost any other PF in the game. Mbenga doesn't seem to have enough defensive IQ, he does make up for it by jumping across the court for a block. He seems better at weak side help like Ben Wallace. 

Van Horn's confidence is at a low right now, but benching him would only make him disappear even more. He'll get his groove back sooner or later, hopefully sooner.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Don't forget Van Horn always wears out his welcome. He might be going through that phase with the Mavs right now.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I think his injuries over the years are catching up to him. Thank God his contract is up this year. I don't even think we'll be able to trade him for anything worth our while. We'd have to take on some bad contracts to even make any trades work which we are trying not to do anymore.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't see him getting resigned next year unless he agrees to something in the $5 mil or less range. I think Cuban wants the contract to expire so he can use that money to resign JET and extend J-Ho.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

They also have options there too, they may just let Terry walk if they really think Devin Harris is ready to take major minutes at the point. Doubt they'll let Terry walk too but it could happen. As for KVH, i'd put money on us letting him walk at the end of the year. Unless he starts playing like the 6th man of the year... but i seriously doubt that will happen.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

let the man go, there's alot of power forwards coming next year and we have josh powell to back us up in that position if we need him to play


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


> I hope we can get something for him, I really want him gone. He is like a REALLY poor mans Dirk at this point...


I think his salary this year is like 14+mil. I doubt that's poorman's dirk.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Finally, a great game from KVH v.s. NJ:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006011406


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

yes hopefully he's out of his slump but I would still consider a trade for him


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i was just going to see VH had like 23 tonight, but i hate him as a player so i'm here to shout out josh howards 29. yeah baby beats NJ,.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

He killed us. And he was a big part of your superior game play.


----------

